# frontierville on facebook



## samface182

im really sad, but does anyone use it that i don't have as a neighbour? :haha:
i'm pretty addicted to it!
i need ribbons :(
xx


----------



## Leah_xx

haha i use it and play frontierville all the time


----------



## Jadelm

omg me tooooo I need building materials!!!


----------



## Leah_xx

same here. i gotta finish my school or store 
whtever it is


----------



## Jadelm

yeah I got to finish my school. and i need a damn cactus to grow. the trees keep growing back too quickly it's well annoying. how sad :haha: i blame it on being pregnant and having too much time on my hands :rofl:


----------



## Leah_xx

so do i. I need like 3 hammers and nails and bricks. im like wow really cant i just but them


----------



## samface182

im trying to build a school and you need 8 of everything! that's just too much lol. and i need 3 ribbons to make a crib. can someone send me a ribbon?! :D lol xx


----------



## Leah_xx

send me ur facebook url


----------



## samface182

https://www.facebook.com/weesamface :D


----------



## Jadelm

I sent you a ribbon :) yeah the school is well annoying to collect stuff for, I've still got ages to go!! Lucky for me my mum plays it so i can just bitch at her for ages to send me stuff but it still takes sooooo long!


----------



## samface182

Jadelm said:


> I sent you a ribbon :) yeah the school is well annoying to collect stuff for, I've still got ages to go!! Lucky for me my mum plays it so i can just bitch at her for ages to send me stuff but it still takes sooooo long!

haha! my mum plays it too and i always moan at her to send me stuff. my OH has facebook and i made him make a frontier just so he could send me stuff everyday :haha: xx


----------



## dizzy65

i play frontierville :) whats your facebook and ill add you if you need neighbours or what ever :)


----------



## Jadelm

Do I have you on fb? If not my url is in my signature :thumbup: 
And Sam it's nice to know we're not the only sad ones :haha:


----------



## dizzy65

hehe yep i have you on facebook :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

My link to Facebook is in my siggy if anyone wants to add me that already hasn't :D
Althoughhh does anyone else have problems with all their neighbours not showing up? :(


----------



## Jadelm

Oh duuuuh I have you on frontierville already too :dohh: haha
Yeah I have that problem sometimes, but then they just show up a bit later.. think it has a mind of it's own lol x


----------



## Lauraxamy

Lol now I can't get on at all it won't load for me, now what am I going to do while baby is asleep :haha:


----------



## dizzy65

it wont load for me either right now err how annoying lol


----------



## samface182

aaagh it wont load for me either! AAAGH.. what am i going to do!?! my night is ruined!! :haha:

xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Do they not know I have wheat to harvest! :haha: 
I am so sad lol


----------



## Jadelm

:cry: whhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## samface182

Lauraxamy said:


> Do they not know I have wheat to harvest! :haha:
> I am so sad lol

LOL! we really are sad. but yeah! we have some wheat that needs harvesting! :grr:


----------



## Jadelm

heehee you're the one who started a thread about it :haha: 
I'm so glad you did though.. it's like a guilty pleasure no one ever speaks about it :rofl: x


----------



## Princessa

Hopeful WTT lurker butting in here - I am OBSESSED with Frontierville. :blush: Let me know if any of you need a neighbour! :thumbup:


----------



## Lauraxamy

You're welcome to add me Princessa :D Link is in my sig.


----------



## Jadelm

And me too Princessa, link is in my sig too :flower: x

EDIT: omgosh yeah add me cos then I can unlock new things :happydance: hahaha


----------



## samface182

Jadelm said:


> heehee you're the one who started a thread about it :haha:
> I'm so glad you did though.. it's like a guilty pleasure no one ever speaks about it :rofl: x

LOL it is a total guilty pleasure! the secrets outtt! :haha:
xx


----------



## samface182

Princessa said:


> Hopeful WTT lurker butting in here - I am OBSESSED with Frontierville. :blush: Let me know if any of you need a neighbour! :thumbup:

add mee! i put my link up on the last page i think :flower: xx


----------



## samface182

is it loading for anyone yet? :(


----------



## Jadelm

no :cry:


----------



## samface182

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Well as it won't load looks like I'm forced to let OH go on the laptop while I go tidy up :cry:


----------



## Princessa

Added all of you, thanks! :happydance: I'm a bit of a troll on this board but I HAD to reply to this thread, haha. 
It's not loading for me either... I'm missing my 'spouse' already. :haha:

Edit: Just loaded, run to fb ladies! :haha:


----------



## dizzy65

im so sad its not working yet.. waah why :(


----------



## JoJo16

sam i added you hope thats ok :) let me no what u want me to send you :D xxx


----------



## samface182

YAY! IT'S WORKING! :happydance:
my heart ACTUALLY skipped a beat when it came on :rofl:
xx


----------



## Jadelm

Haha I know I was like YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :happydance: 
still need so much for my stupid school house. x


----------



## samface182

that's fine jojo! :D

everyone send me ribbons and building stuff! ill send stuff back! :D xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I love Frontierville too :)
Add me guys, search : Hannah Pickering & I'll accept you straight away :)
Put BnB in request :)
x


----------



## dizzy65

i was soo excited when i seen it came back on :D yay for that hehe :)


----------



## supriseBump_x

Im not sure who i have n who i dont... So if i dont have you ADD ME :D 

Lauren Mckenzie ;) xx


----------



## JoJo16

i dont think i got u lauren


----------



## JoJo16

i just added u hannah x


----------



## dizzy65

i added you suprise bump :)


----------



## supriseBump_x

JoJo16 said:


> i dont think i got u lauren

Sorry JoJo, Do i Know u? Don't think iv ever spoke to u before  xxx


----------



## Tanara

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?profile=1&id=894425173#!/profile.php?id=872535581


add me


----------



## lovetaralyn

I knew I loved this forum for more than one reason! haha Frontierville is the only thing that has kept me entertained since it's too hot for anything else. My facebook is www.facebook.com/warrentaralyn


----------



## lovetaralyn

and for everyone who can't find their spouse :p i'm a complete loser and looked it up the other day, go to the family album and click your spouse and click customize then click play, then just click anywhere and he'll show up.


----------



## supriseBump_x

Yay :happydance: Thanks :)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

JoJo16 said:


> i just added u hannah x

Don't think it's come up :wacko:
x


----------



## Jadelm

Yaaaaaaaay I'm finally getting there with my school.. slowly but surely!! 
Think I've got you all now.. but if not add me obvs :) xxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i just started it, and idk what to do! lol if we arent friends on FB add me?! i need neighbors! pm me for link =)


----------



## Jadelm

Wooo congrats to you it's well good!! My link is in my sig if you haven't got me already x


----------



## samface182

can you girls send me building materials?! :D


----------



## Jadelm

yeah and me too please!! x


----------



## samface182

Jadelm said:


> yeah and me too please!! x

sent you a brick! :)


----------



## Jadelm

sent you a brick too :flower: x


----------



## Ablaski17

I need more neighbors! ADDD MEEE !
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001236830736


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm addicted now. :haha:


----------



## samface182

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I'm addicted now. :haha:

lol, same. i've cleared everything now. i always have leftover energy! just waiting til i get all my building materials. it's guna take ageees! xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

send me building materials n i will send back :D 

ALSO... how the hell do i do the wooly hat task? :S HELP! :) x


----------



## Jadelm

samface182 said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> I'm addicted now. :haha:
> 
> lol, same. i've cleared everything now. i always have leftover energy! just waiting til i get all my building materials. it's guna take ageees! xxClick to expand...

Me too it's well annoying!! Sent you allll building things :thumbup: I always send them when you do the little publishy 'ask your friends for this thing' things (that made sense in my head) so if you do them i'll send you stuff :flower: xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease send me bricks!! I only need 4 more and my school is finishedddd!!! xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

I didn't see this thread before :haha:

Add me if you like https://www.facebook.com/donnawalkerx


----------



## Jadelm

Hahaha Donna I kept reviving your plants and be like aah they died again!! Then I remembered you were in hospital :dohh: !! 

Haha this is SO sad but my mum bought me some horseshoes earlier to stop me moaning :rofl: so I have a chicken coop now!! They only cost a few pounds so I don't feel too guilty haha x


----------



## rainbows_x

Haha aww thankyou for reviving them anyway Jade :haha:

Aww my OH used to do that on another game I played, but me credits and it would stop me moaning for a few days haha.


----------



## samface182

Jadelm said:


> Hahaha Donna I kept reviving your plants and be like aah they died again!! Then I remembered you were in hospital :dohh: !!
> 
> Haha this is SO sad but my mum bought me some horseshoes earlier to stop me moaning :rofl: so I have a chicken coop now!! They only cost a few pounds so I don't feel too guilty haha x

omgggg jade! lol.
i think your going a bit far :haha:


but actually, now that i know you have done it.. i might do it myself :blush:
xx


----------



## Jadelm

Haha I didn't do it myself out of my own money so it doesn't count :haha: Just whine about it for a little while and OH might buy you some heehee x


----------



## samface182

Jadelm said:


> Haha I didn't do it myself out of my own money so it doesn't count :haha: Just whine about it for a little while and OH might buy you some heehee x

good thinking :winkwink: :thumbup:
xx


----------



## samface182

girls.. please send me building stuff! :D xx


----------



## Jadelm

Me too please :D Haha. I love this thread. Does anyone have the poo collection :haha: It just makes me laugh! x


----------



## samface182

ive collected the poo collection a few times! :haha: xx


----------



## Jadelm

OH I need the prairie poo!! Does it come from the horse? 
I rearranged my farm to be all pretty now heehee x


----------



## Jadelm

Oh and I meant to ask, how do you craft fireworks? x


----------



## Tanara

Please send me uilding stuff and ill send you some back.. i need so many


----------



## samface182

i bought some horseshoes today, so my wee farm is also all pretty :blush:

im sure the prairie poo comes from sheep? i cant remember tbh lol.

im wondering about the firework thing too :wacko:
xx


----------



## Jadelm

No the sheep is like the one that looks like walnut whip i think rofl:) It looks like horse poop to me :( If anyone has any spare please send me :) 

Sending building thingys noooow.. 

And Sam LOL that you finally gave in and got some horseshoes! Gonna go nosey at your farm now haha x


----------



## samface182

Jadelm said:


> No the sheep is like the one that looks like walnut whip i think rofl:) It looks like horse poop to me :( If anyone has any spare please send me :)
> 
> Sending building thingys noooow..
> 
> And Sam LOL that you finally gave in and got some horseshoes! Gonna go nosey at your farm now haha x

thanks jade. you have put me off walnut whips for life! :rofl:
i'll have a look and see if i have any spare horse poo for you :haha:

i couldn't handle the waiting thing anymore, so i gave in lol. im quite proud of my wee farm now!
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

It's really pretty, I'm jealous I want a pond!! xxx


----------



## samface182

Jadelm said:


> It's really pretty, I'm jealous I want a pond!! xxx

well.. 7 horseshoes are only 25p if you use your mobile :winkwink:
it will take it off your credit or add it to your mobile bill depending if your pay as you go or contract xx


----------



## Mellie1988

I need some horse poop too!!!


----------



## samface182

Mellie1988 said:


> I need some horse poop too!!!

:haha:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I need all the poop! haha
& still haven't finished my chicken coop yet :growlmad:


----------



## samface182

i cant believe you need 15 of everything to build the chicken coop! i mean, wtf! :grr:

im gna be here all year trying to collect all that!


----------



## Jadelm

I bought some horseshoes heehee, but then decided a pond didn't look right on my farm so I spent it one horses and donkeys and a washing line instead :haha: 
My mum is getting frustrated cos loads of her things keep dissapearing but they are still there.. like i can see them and she can't place things where they are but like she just can't see them! She has invisible sheep, an invisible pond and her fences are starting to dissapear! It's HILARIOUS how frustrated she is! x


----------



## loulabump

Sadly I'm addicted to this game too 

Feel free to add me www.facebook.com/louloureynolds

Just add a little note on the request if you do saying your from BnB so I don't get all confused about being added by strangers =D


----------



## rainbows_x

Added you :)


----------



## loulabump

woop! I'll have my chicken coop in no time! ;)


----------



## Jadelm

Added you :flower: x


----------



## rainbows_x

I need ribbons :(


----------



## loulabump

argh I just sent you bricks... I just picked something random off your wishlist... I will send ribbons tomorrow <3


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww, thankyou :D


----------



## emmylou209

jus stared to see wot it was like and starting to get addicted checkin every 2 min

https://www.facebook.com/elrose0311


----------



## samface182

can you lovely ladies send me building stuff? ill send baack :) xx


----------



## emmylou209

wot sort building stuff


----------



## samface182

emmylou209 said:


> wot sort building stuff

any, i need it all :) xx


----------



## loulabump

I would but I'm not sure whether I have you as a neighbor or not? :blush:

I know a few people added me yesterday so I kinda lost track!

www.facebook.com/louloureynolds if you haven't added me already  xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

My homestead's a mess atm :( haven't been able to be on it for days coz had ma baba :)
x


----------



## Jadelm

Ok so I've neighbour requested everyone that showed up on my little frontierville list thing.. so I should have you all as long as your on my fb! x


----------



## Jadelm

x__Hannah__x said:


> My homestead's a mess atm :( haven't been able to be on it for days coz had ma baba :)
> x

That really made me giggle :haha: I can imagine getting home and being like MUM TAKE EVIE I NEED TO SORT OUT MY HOMESTEAD!! :rofl: Congrats hun :D x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Jadelm said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> My homestead's a mess atm :( haven't been able to be on it for days coz had ma baba :)
> x
> 
> That really made me giggle :haha: I can imagine getting home and being like MUM TAKE EVIE I NEED TO SORT OUT MY HOMESTEAD!! :rofl: Congrats hun :D xClick to expand...


Haha, nah I get bit of time to go on when she's quiet it's great :) and thanks I love being a mum :)
x


----------



## loulabump

I still need more neighbors :haha:

Have no ended up creating a facebook account for my dog just so I can send myself more stuff :rofl:

www.facebook.com/louloureynolds <--- for anyone who has not added me yet and wants to feel free!!! <3


----------



## samface182

loulabump said:


> I still need more neighbors :haha:
> 
> Have no ended up creating a facebook account for my dog just so I can send myself more stuff :rofl:
> 
> www.facebook.com/louloureynolds <--- for anyone who has not added me yet and wants to feel free!!! <3

my mum made a facebook with her nickname and one for her bf (he doesnt use it) just so that she could send herself more stuff :dohh: xx


----------



## samface182

okay, okay.. im a cheat..

but i found this link and it actually works..

https://www.thefacegamer.com/frontierville/frontierville-free-building-materials-madness/

just click all the things and you get all the gifts! :D
think you can do it once a day xx


----------



## loulabump

ty ty ty!!! xxx


----------



## samface182

guysss.. i only need 1 nails, 1 paint and 1 brick.

can yous send me some please? :) xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Wooo *LOVE* that cheat :happydance: Thankyouuuuuu :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Add me :D
another addict lol..
BeCy Haskard < facebook name :D
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I need ribbons please!
:D


----------



## angelic_one

Hiya, i play it, add me! I'm Nathalie Padmore...not sure how to PM!


----------



## rainbows_x

Just gone through the thread and added everyone :)


----------



## divershona

bump for new frontierville people like me :D

feel free to add me as a neighbour and send me lots of energy lol, im in need :D

https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=700755774


----------



## x__Hannah__x

need 2 brown eggs can't seem to find any :(


----------



## Princessa

x__Hannah__x said:


> need 2 brown eggs can't seem to find any :(

You have to whack another chicken coop to get them (but not finish it), as they don't come from the daily bonus. :thumbup:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Yeah i've got them now :)
Now need 3 wool gloves :(


----------



## Mellie1988

Anyone got a welcome mat pleaseee? :) 

x


----------



## samface182

anyone got any spare wool gloves?


----------



## Nov2010Momma

Anyone is free to add me :) I am always in need of energy. My name is Kayla Stiles, thanks girlies :hugs:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Mellie1988 said:


> Anyone got a welcome mat pleaseee? :)
> 
> x

I need one too :(


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Does anyone have anything from the ox collection?


----------



## Jadelm

I have things from the ox collection, what do you need? And Sam I have the gloves if you still need.

I neeed chicken coop eggs!! Not the brown one but the other two (white and speckled I think they are?) PLEEEEEEEASE!? x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Jadelm said:


> I have things from the ox collection, what do you need? And Sam I have the gloves if you still need.
> 
> I neeed chicken coop eggs!! Not the brown one but the other two (white and speckled I think they are?) PLEEEEEEEASE!? x

Don't need anything now Jade thanks :) Well need welcome mat but no-one seems to have one :cry:


----------



## ShelbyLee

ugh! I just started on Frontierville and im soo addicted but i keep running out of energy.. 

i need neighbors! can anyone help?:thumbup:

you can search my facebook shelby barker.. my picture is my sonogram. or my email is [email protected]

and are there any tips to get more energy? the only food i can get is like cookies or something.:nope:

Thankss! :flower:


----------



## likklee

hey guys, i am in need of frontierville friends, anyone feel free to add me on it, with just write a message tellin me ur adding me for the frontierville thing.. my fb is : Elizabeth Aaliyson .. thanks :)


----------



## rjb

just started today, so now i went through and added everyone xD


----------



## loulabump

what an annoying, addictive game! :D


----------



## rjb

mine keeps mesing up :(


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Need 3 ribeyes. Anyone got any they could send me plzzz :flower:


----------



## rjb

heyy, my friend need neighbors too!
this is her link
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1533878077
she has a 4 month old son :)


----------

